
svmidi – a simple virtual midi keyboard (beta) - henriqueleng
https://github.com/henriqueleng/svmidi
======
henriqueleng
svmidi is a simple virtual midi keyboard. A simple alternative to big bloated
softwares like VMPK. svmidi only depends on Xlib/s and sound libs.

On about 540 lines of code, it is a usefull application for simple music
production and fun.

It is already usable, just missing some simple features. Currently supporting
Alsa and sndio, running on both Linux and BSD's.

Check it out:
[https://github.com/henriqueleng/svmidi](https://github.com/henriqueleng/svmidi)

